# Pawn Stars is Fake????



## Son_of_Perdition (Jul 22, 2014)

Lead baloon.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jul 22, 2014)

Son_of_Perdition said:


> Lead baloon.



LOL - I take it as a given that _everything_ on TV, even the news, is fake in one way or another. 

That doesn't mean it can't be entertaining, though ...


----------



## rkunsaw (Jul 22, 2014)

You mean people don't really take million dollar paintings to sell at pawn shops?? What a surprise!


----------



## Ralphy1 (Jul 29, 2014)

The weight of those guys was not fake...


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 29, 2014)

I heard the son Big Hoss lost over 100 pounds, good for him!


----------



## oldman (Jul 29, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> I heard the son Big Hoss lost over 100 pounds, good for him!



Now if only his IQ could be increased. Of course, Chumley and him do a pretty good job of reading their scripts. I stopped watching this program over a year ago when I figured out that this show had to be staged. I also question the validity of Pickers or American Restoration.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 29, 2014)

I haven't watched any of them in a long time, and never watched them regularly...but staged or not, it's interesting to me to see some of that old/antique stuff they show.  I also like to watch Antiques Roadshow on PBS, real deal there.


----------

